# New Quickmill DB @ BB



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

More expensive than the R58 and same price as Duetto when not on offer

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/quick-mill/quick-mill-verona-dual-boiler-espresso-machine.html


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

This seems to be a very nice machine based on the discussions on Coffee Geek.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Shame its not a price range between the Expobar Brewtus and the R58


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

It is in the US (Chris Coffee) as an introductory price. Lucky chaps! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Quickmill is a pretty awful brand name, doesn't scream class


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

glevum said:


> More expensive than the R58 and same price as Duetto when not on offer
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/quick-mill/quick-mill-verona-dual-boiler-espresso-machine.html


Is the quickmill any competition/quality to the r58 or duetto?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inaboxmedia said:


> Is the quickmill any competition/quality to the r58 or duetto?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure there any many if any quickmill owners on here .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

BB independent reviewer has done one here

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/QuickmillVeronaCloserLook2013v1.pdf


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> BB independent reviewer has done one here
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/QuickmillVeronaCloserLook2013v1.pdf


Nice one glevum. I'm not sure i seen anyone put there hand up to being a quickmill owner on here, wonder why .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Loads in the states on HB. I think they make nice compact machines, though a little expensive


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I knew this machine was coming months ago. I can tell you that if the reviewer says this is the machine to have, then that's it for me! Dave is completely independent and if something is crap, he says that, as in his review of the Vario. I would not worry about it being a QM either. If Dave is putting his Duetto prototype away in favour of this, it is good!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a very good review, as always by him. I quite like the Verona.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

His review of the Mignon has probably led to thousands of sales for BB


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Possibly, but are there any real contenders at that price?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Possibly, but are there any real contenders at that price?


Probably not at new price


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

I recently bought a 6 year old Andreja Premium. Upgraded from a Gaggia Classic.

I am very impressed with it. Far more consistant and forgiving than the Classic. Serious steam power too.

I like the build quality/finish.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If they were £250 cheaper Id be tempted


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you ever tempted by the Duetto gary

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leecb (Aug 15, 2008)

I was ready to buy the Rocket R58 and now I'm completely undecided what to do. Dave's reviews are indeed fantastic and it's really blown my decision out of the water. My Andreja is nearly 8 years old and has been amazingly good both in terms of coffee and reliability, so the fact that this is a Quickmill is really a good thing for me, but my that Rocket is a good looking piece of metal


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The R58 is a stunner, not sure about that detachable pid lead. who is going to be the 1st manufacturer to do a wireless PID?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Got to be a key feature for hard water areas on the verona

*Drainage tap for both boilers to make descaling easier*


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

glevum said:


> The R58 is a stunner, not sure about that detachable pid lead. who is going to be the 1st manufacturer to do a wireless PID?


Wireless PID with smartphone app. Could set the on times too. Some one has to do this.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> Have you ever tempted by the Duetto gary
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Not really, never appealed


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Doggycam said:


> I recently bought a 6 year old Andreja Premium. Upgraded from a Gaggia Classic.
> 
> I am very impressed with it. Far more consistant and forgiving than the Classic. Serious steam power too.
> 
> I like the build quality/finish.


I'm still shedding tears over that one.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

glevum said:


> Got to be a key feature for hard water areas on the verona
> 
> *Drainage tap for both boilers to make descaling easier*


Are they the 1st to do this?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

This machine does look great - those reviews are so brilliantly detailed. The ability to drain the boilers is a real plus, too. Expensive, though - same kind of price point as the L1.


----------



## leecb (Aug 15, 2008)

I really wish Dave would do the R58 review! I've been waiting with bated breath ;-) hint hint!!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Who does the reviews? They are very thorough and very well written, but there is some conflict of interest as the author has been heavily involved with the manufacturer in redesigning the machine. He is hardly likely to slate it under these circumstances.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Who does the reviews? They are very thorough and very well written, but there is some conflict of interest as the author has been heavily involved with the manufacturer in redesigning the machine. He is hardly likely to slate it under these circumstances.


The reviews are done by a chap I know, and believe you me, he writes exactly what he wants to. The manufacturers send him machines for appraisal. If they decide not to take his advice, he says that. he will only suggest things that can be done to help the end user. I know of plenty of examples where the advice has not been taken, the Quest M3 roaster being one I can think of, and the end result is that BB do not stock it. He is 100% impartial. he is paid to review and is not an a backhander arrangement for selling machines, so, I can state with total accuracy that on this occasion CoffeeDoc, you are talking 100% nonsense!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

BB had a Double boiler in a few months ago which they were sold fairly cheap. Not sure if it was the test model, but they admitted it was not up to scratch and had poor steam capabilities due to a small steam boiler. BB at the time were really disappointed by the review done on it


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Videos by Dave, looks a fairly compact quiet machine. starting to like it a lot.


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> I'm still shedding tears over that one.


You snooze, you lose


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

actually doggycam you were lucky the guy was on leave...............


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> actually doggycam you were lucky the guy was on leave...............


Fate smiled upon me................................................. for a change


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

FWIW, I've had my Andreja for about 4-5 months, and am very happy with the build quality and the coffee it produces. Don't really have a frame of reference for other machines though, as it replaced a Jura Ena.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Who does the reviews? They are very thorough and very well written, but there is some conflict of interest as the author has been heavily involved with the manufacturer in redesigning the machine. He is hardly likely to slate it under these circumstances.


I'm not going to slate it if they do what I say, but it was pretty good before the things I wanted modified...but why would you think there was a conflict of interest. I'm not employed by either company, the people I actually do these reviews for are people like you, believe it or not? This is because you won't get completely unbiased and very detailed reviews anywhere else...so it's really a shame you believe there is some conflict of interest. I designed the first Duetto, but quite happy to say where it's wanting, check out my Duetto MKIV review.



inaboxmedia said:


> Is the quickmill any competition/quality to the r58 or duetto?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Blows em both out of the water IMO....



glevum said:


> Are they the 1st to do this?


They are the first to do it my way....in the review you can see the way they do it for a US reseller. My way means, 4 acorn nuts on an access hatch at the bottom of the case, slide a tray under, reach under and there are the taps on long tubes from the boilers. No descaler anywhere, no plastic tubes no case removal, no component removal. I have never seen this on any prosumer machines I've reviewed and I do not know of it on any machines out there.



leecb said:


> I really wish Dave would do the R58 review! I've been waiting with bated breath ;-) hint hint!!


I did an extensive engineering preview on the pre-production model, just before launch, nothing much was changed when they launched ( also own an R58, got it in a box). Yeah, there's no review on the BB web site...you wanna think very hard about why that is!

As for the Verona, really it's unlikely stock will hang around for very long, I would be surprised if there is any left in a week or so.. I think there's only 6 left now, plus a pre-production one I have in a box, which I swapped out for the final Verona (just wanted those few little extras). Also the factory is now closed until 1 September, when they will resume production, so once these are gone....that's it until Mid September. The pre-production is interesting though (super super quiet, don't know why), steam boiler warm up in 2m 30s...so I nearly kept it. BB will sell the pre-production model, so if it's the right price, snap it up, because it's been well tested. Interestingly even the Owner of BB bought in his Duetto and swapped it out for a brand new Verona


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the answers Dave. Excellent detailed write ups. Welcome to the forum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey DaveC.......nice to see you......Ronsil is on here as well........we always value input, especially straight from the proverbial horses mouth!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Dave

I can't believe its you!!. Very welcome.

I know you're not into forums nowadays but you could make a big contribution on here.

For anyone who does not know, Dave has given me more assistance & tech knowhow than anyone I know:good:









Apologies for hi-jacking the thread.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I might have bought one of these if i didn't buy a machine a few months ago.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Why supply a no burn steam arm and a regular steam arm?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in the market for a new machine, and this is a strong contender. I think I am probably going to order an L1, but if I don't, I will definitely want to check this out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nooooooo stay with the lever man


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I'm off to visit Reiss on Friday to have a play with an L1. If I like it I won't be heading up to BB to check out the Quickmill


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice one, let us us how you get on!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just read you're review on bellabarista DaveC. Looks like a well put together machine. Just wondering if turning off the steam boiler affects the shot temp stability since the cold water fill for the brew boiler passes through the steam boiler to improve temp stability?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Coffee machines are like modern day marriages. Why cant people remain faithful


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They must still have the old version of the review, I used a generic diagram, my bad, I have since used the correct diagram. Brew water is NOT preheated in the steam boiler.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Although I am a lever monster, it will be great to see this beast in action at the forum day and alongside an L1


----------



## leecb (Aug 15, 2008)

"I did an extensive engineering preview on the pre-production model, just before launch, nothing much was changed when they launched ( also own an R58, got it in a box). Yeah, there's no review on the BB web site...you wanna think very hard about why that is!"

Okay I can take a hint!

Nice to see you on here Dave, it's been a long time!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I always enjoy reading your reviews DavecUK, that's what made me buy the Izzo Vivi a few years ago, fantastic machine.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I reckon I might just snap one of these bad boys up, will need to find the cash and post a few things up for sale though

I've been trying to keep on the forum lately but I'm having issues making posts - no idea why maybe it's just tapatalk based gremlins !


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

glevum said:


> Nice one, let us us how you get on!


Very well. Have just ordered the L1. Can still taste the delicious espresso it made 90 mins ago as if I'd just finished it. A stunning machine.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Did anyone else not clock the reviews were independent until reading this thread?

I've always thought the reviews were great, just also that they were by Bella Barista.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

iroko said:


> I always enjoy reading your reviews DavecUK, that's what made me buy the Izzo Vivi a few years ago, fantastic machine.


And which I read with interest before buying the vivi off of Iroko.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Did anyone else not clock the reviews were independent until reading this thread?
> 
> I've always thought the reviews were great, just also that they were by Bella Barista.


I'd always assumed they'd done their own reviews too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you look at those reviews they really highlight the machines for what they are, the good,the bad & the ugly.

A selling company would be hard put to be as frank as this.

All credit due to BB for commissioning these independent reviews from someone who will pull no punches.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

well said Ron


----------

